# yellow perch sold at meijer for 9.99 lb.



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I couldnt believe my eyes....10$ a pound for perch. I have been looking for some since I havent been having any luck catching decent sized ones. Looks like buying perch fillets isnt the answer.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

You sure it was Lake Erie Jumbo Yellow Perch? Ive heard that a lot of supermarkets sell white perch and just market it as "perch"


hmmm.... yellow perch....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The sign said yellow lake perch canadian caught. I would be willing to buy some good yellow perch fillets but wont pay 10$ per pound for them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've never seen it that cheap. Usually when I do see it in super markets, it's between 14-$17 a pound.

A friend of mine bought some once. They tasted like mud.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> The sign said yellow lake perch canadian caught



It's probably part of the 40 tons that the American commercial netters sold to the Canadians for $1.88 a pound, after they labeled it as white perch so it would pass through customs without being inspected.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I saw some yellow perch with skin on at Giant Eagle on sunday. I think the price was $13.99

Edit went back it was 12.99


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Jeezus...for $13.99/lb you think they would at least skin it!  

BTW-I'd rather eat mud than eat perch raped from Lake Erie by overharvesting netters from Ontario.

Tim


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

here at meijers in nerk,ahia,it's yellow perch,true lake erie perch,10 buck a lb and I agree 100% per cent with toolman about the netters,so they won't get my 10 bucks.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The Commercial Netters past bullshot is over! Action has been taken to permanently stop their blatent disregard for the law and limits. Their "Buddy Judge" cannot treat them like the Good Ol Boys anymore. If you want to get the info first hand attend the next WBSA meeting in Sandusky, Ohio.

The next regular meeting is scheduled for October 7 and will be in Sandusky at the remodeled and newly open Margaritaville. The speaker will be Travis Hartman and he'll let us know about this years hatch surveys and other topics of interest to us all including the commercial fishing creels and new regulations that they are under.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Shortdrift will there be a way to get what is said at that meeting? If so I would be very interested in finding it


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Toolman said:


> Jeezus...for $13.99/lb you think they would at least skin it!
> 
> BTW-I'd rather eat mud than eat perch raped from Lake Erie by overharvesting netters from Ontario.
> 
> Tim


skin it? that's the best part!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ya know, a lot of those fish will spoil and go to waste with prices that high they cant be selling very much. Its a shame.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Ya know, a lot of those fish will spoil and go to waste with prices that high they cant be selling very much. Its a shame.


they'll sell plenty i think...cant catch them that cheap!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If I go out alone I figure a 30 perch limit cost me around $1.25 per fish. Now, that does not include the cost of the boat, trailer, insurance for both or rod & reel, hook line and sinker. So,,,,,,,,,,,, the limit cost me $37.50 uncleaned. Based on an average supermarket price of $12 a pound my cleaned fish have to weigh 3.125 pounds or .833 ounces per fillet which is about right for the size perch I catch.  
Think about it..........That deal at the market isn't too bad when you consider not having to get up at 5am, sit out in a blazing sun or cold rain, complain about the size perch that a hitting today and then have to put up with the jackass in front of you at the ramp and have to clean those fish when you get home. .
So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, That should give you something to contemplate next time you think about owning a boat so you don't have to pay $12/pound at the supermarket. 

???????????????????? Did I miss anything


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Think about it..........That deal at the market isn't too bad when you consider not having to get up at 5am, sit out in a blazing sun or cold rain, complain about the size perch that a hitting today and then have to put up with the jackass in front of you at the ramp and have to clean those fish when you get home.


before spending money on store bought perch,i would be willing to go through all the above with you even after spending 50 bucks on gas just for the drive up and back plus other expenditures
and even if we came back with an empty cooler i'd still be wearing a all the way home.
and if i get hungry on the ride home,there's plenty of mickey d's along the way with those yummy $2 filet-o-fish sammys


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Shortdrift,
Yea, you forgot the Lake Erie weather! The 1-3's that are actually 2-4's or bigger!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

When you already have the license and/or boat you cant add that into the cost since you were gonna pay that whether you got any fish or not all year long  

I dont mind the effort or bad weather as long as I am actually catching something so just the cost of bait and gas is what I weigh against buying fish. But , I can go to the southside resturant here in Findlay on Fridays and get all I can eat walleye for around 11$ ..... Id rather do that then pay 10$ per pound for raw uncooked fish. 

Id love to catch some perch though , one of these days Im gonna have to do one of those lake erie walk on charters.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Did I miss anything


unless your using french fries for bait,,,,the umpteen dozens of minnows you'll need to purchase


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> unless your using french fries for bait,,,,the umpteen dozens of minnows you'll need to purchase


Darn!!!! How did you find out about the frie's? MacDonald's are best overall but there are days when Wendy's kick butt.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the fact they don't skin it that way I really know it's a yellow perch 

10-13 bucks a pound really isn't that bad when you considered the expenses of aquiring it by fishing...gas...bait...blah blah cry cry cry. Granted catching them is a heck of a lot more fun


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i don't know as i've ever done a cost-benefit analysis on this subject, but i know, for me, being out on the lake is a whole lot cheaper than therapy at $100 an hour


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fishing license : $20 
Boat: not cheap
Bait: 5 to 10 $
time : more precious than gold

Catching the fish you eat : PRICELESS


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

The stuff they sell at Giant Eagle is yellow perch. Usually it's 14.99/lb. When it goes on sale I'll usually buy a pound. It's usually very good.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

In spite of not being perch at all, white perch are often marketed as "lake perch" (another excellent argument for everybody to know and use Latin binomials). There has also been a recent trend in the Great Lakes region to import young zander from eastern Europe and market them as "perch", "yellow perch", "lake perch", or similar. That is blatantly illegal; several extension professionals and the North Central Region Aquaculture Center drafted a recent position paper against that practice. It's best to ID fillets with the skin on or buy from markets who really know their source.

Unfortunately, the commercial industry gets a bad rap from those who are too readily willing to break the law. I take no issue with _any_ fishing entity operating within the letter of the law, even Ontario's gill netters. I take BIG issue with any fisher, commercial or recreational, who breaks the law. I've written quite a bit on my opinions of commercial fishing at the Ohio Sea Grant forum. If a law isn't working, work to change it, but don't break it and don't scapegoat those operating within the letter of the law. The disputes between the commercial fishing industry and recreational anglers too often boil down to "I want the whole resource for my kind, and your kind shouldn't get any" from both sides in spite of whatever moral high ground the arguers believe they hold. The Great Lakes are big, and demanding they be managed only for the whims of one small subset of users isn't practical or fair, even if that subset is the recreational anglers to which I personally belong.

Thankfully, I almost never bother buying fish. I still have a freezer full of large and lovely yellow perch from northern lakes that I caught and filleted myself.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought some of those Yellow Perch at Meijers down here in Cincinnati, where we have NO Perch at all..my freezer supply was depleted and these at Meijer were true yellow Perch as they had the skin on yet......Anyway, it was last year, and when I got home I started the oil and my mouth was watering, only to open the package and they were ROTTEN !!

I went back to the store ( two minutes away), and it all had same use-by date on them.........Grossed me out, so the guy behind counter gave me two pounds of Walleye fillets instead........

Get this though.........Went back next day , and the aisle-end case had the SAME Perch fillets in there still LOL !  UGHHH !!


----------

